
Next Generation iPad to include camera with LED flash? - mountainfrog
http://runningipad.com/2010/05/19/next-generation-ipad-to-feature-camera-with-led-flash/
======
protomyth
I really want someone to show how you would take a picture from an iPad
without being a menace to the people around you. I think a wireless hookup to
and external camera would be better.

~~~
fabiandesimone
Live preview.

Am I missing your point?

~~~
protomyth
uhm.... I just don't think the physical size of the iPad makes it useful as a
camera and I can see some accidents.

